# Books about DP/DR



## IbizaParadise (Apr 7, 2009)

im looking for a list of all books about DP/DR..does anyone know where i can find the list?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

IbizaParadise said:


> im looking for a list of all books about DP/DR..does anyone know where i can find the list?


If you go to amazon.com and type in 'depersonalization disorder', it will bring up a whole list of books on the topic. Some great ones are Feeling Unreal, A New Look At a Neglected Syndrome, and also self-help books on how to overcome DP and feelings of unreality. Hope this helps. If you have any more questions regarding this topic, please feel free to ask.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

There is also another book, i think it is called " Stranger in the Mirror".
It supposed to be really good.

I have "feeling unreal" and that is probably the best book describing DP.


----------



## ChrisPA (Dec 22, 2009)

Another book called Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder just came out this week. It goes into ACT and DBT skills to try and cope with DP/DR. I have read about half of it so far and it's been great. Very good information, helpful, and easy to read. I will post a full review of it somewhere on this forum once I get through it.

Here's a preview of it for free on Google Books if anyone is interested.

http://books.google.com/books?id=YYA04km5NfQC&printsec=frontcover&dq=Overcoming+Depersonalization+Disorder:+A+Mindfulness+and+Acceptance+Guide+to+Conquering+Feelings+of+Numbness+and+Unreality&source=bl&ots=VdJIfcZXdi&sig=EJ5ufQiJLEMCa8IS0wGeSaxICSg&hl=en&ei=SqfZS6-3McH-8AaLobVU&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CBcQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

ChrisPA said:


> Another book called Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder just came out this week. It goes into ACT and DBT skills to try and cope with DP/DR. I have read about half of it so far and it's been great. Very good information, helpful, and easy to read. I will post a full review of it somewhere on this forum once I get through it.
> 
> Here's a preview of it for free on Google Books if anyone is interested.
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=YYA04km5NfQC&printsec=frontcover&dq=Overcoming+Depersonalization+Disorder:+A+Mindfulness+and+Acceptance+Guide+to+Conquering+Feelings+of+Numbness+and+Unreality&source=bl&ots=VdJIfcZXdi&sig=EJ5ufQiJLEMCa8IS0wGeSaxICSg&hl=en&ei=SqfZS6-3McH-8AaLobVU&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CBcQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q&f=false


Thanks, I will have to check this out!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

http://dreamchild.net/Advocate/Advocate/books.html

Link from my website. Films listed as well. There is also a section someone already started here. I'll find it.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Dreamer* said:


> http://dreamchild.net/Advocate/Advocate/books.html
> 
> Link from my website. Films listed as well. There is also a section someone already started here. I'll find it.


Wow. nice find. I didn't know that there that much books about DP.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> Wow. nice find. I didn't know that there that much books about DP.


Theone, the books at the top are DP related. As you go further down I put books relevant to my story and research into my other disorders. The personal experience "Collision With The Infinite" in autobiography is all about a woman's experience with DP.

I recommend the books on Neurology ... "A Brief Tour of Human Consciousness" and "Phantoms in the Brain" as these are easy to read re: neurological oddities. Also, say, Oliver Sacks.

But the top of the list is obvious.

Many also have found help with "Hope and Help for Your Nerves" -- Claire Weekes. My only problem with the book is it is very old. It can apply to some here, but not everyone, and isn't helpful to me. Also, if you Google PubMed .... you will find the ability to search for a zillion medical articles -- there is a lot of DP research out there. AND, just look around all of my links and resources. Good pages on Anxiety, etc. I tried to be as comprehensive as possible, but where my site is lacking in something, a link to another, such as Anxiety-Panic. com will give you MORE information.

Go to the IoP/London to see all of their papers and articles. TONS. They are the premiere DP research unit. Dr. Mauricio Sierra, IMHO.

Weird, I am using Google Chrome right now. Not bad.








Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

http://dreamchild.net/Blog/files/category-research-updates.html

Also, I try to keep relevant stuff on research updates up there. Some are mental health related that could help DPers, etc. Just have a look around the site. I have to update some stuff, adding things to help young people.

Also, spread the word and get info and http://www.bringchange2mind.org and http://www.nkm2.org http://www.nami.org And see the LINKS section HERE.


----------



## IbizaParadise (Apr 7, 2009)

thank you guys
i just purchased "feeling unreal" and im on the first few pages. All it seems to be doing is describing what DP/DR is. Does it actually help with DP/DR at all? does it tell you the ways you can cope and stuff liek that? A lot of symptoms mentioned in this book, is similar with i suffer from but there are also some symptoms mentioned in the book that i dont experience.


----------

